# New blue tricolor litter from Anya and Spud



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I really had to work to save these four babies out of nine that Anya delivered. Her labor had stalled midway after she threw six pinkies; one was bule, the others weren't in a nest or being kept warm by the doe, who was is trouble, so I put them in with another batch of babies that were a little older. I massaged Anya's abdomen a bit and saw her have a strong contraction. When I came back an hour and a half later she had thrown two more dead blue babies and one live one; she accepted the other babies back into the nest. Two of the ones that were fostered died in that tank, one other died over night...anyway, here they are.

Anya and a couple of babies







k.us/img201/2771/wha016.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Spud, a remarkable looking, slightly runtish bit of mouseflesh


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations! That was hard word indeed, well done!

I hope i will have some blue tri's also some time in my breeding, they are :love


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lovely babies well worth saving .... the pink cages in the background how many mice do you keep in those .... Ive just bought one for my pregnant mouse to birth in ... when she finally gets pregnant that is ..... is it big enough for that and would I be able to keep a male in there happily with lots of toys and chew things added


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The large ones that are about 5 gallon get anywhere from one to three or four, depending on age, temperament and breeding status. They are typically used when litters are split by sex. The smaller plastic tanks that are about a 1/2 gallon, I think, are used for breeding or for housing lone males., and the occasional sick or injured mousie.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Some think that males have to be kept in ten gallons, no less. However, I have always kept my males in 5g with no issues, and I prefer it when it comes to cleaning, space, etc.

moustress, lovely babies. I am glad you were able to save them!


----------

